# Happy Holidays from Impact Data Books



## NOMAD (Dec 25, 2009)

Impact Data Books would like to thank all our customers and our men and woman of the armed forces for your dedication and service.  We would like to wish you and your family a safe and happy holiday season.

We would like to thank every one of you for your business and support.   In our first year of business we have been able to not only offer you the best quality data book on the market hands down, but we have been able to offer you exactly what you need to be a successful shooter and to allow you to effectively collect data from your shooting sessions on well laid out quality pages that have been designed from our real world experiences.

We broke new ground this year offering many unique and flexible innovations that never were available in the past in a data book.  Our original ideas, layouts and modularity concepts have been revolutionary when it comes to data books.  As many of you know our index pages, tables, charts and formulas offer you the shooter exactly what you need to get the job done.  We spent countless hours getting them right being original and offering you something fresh and usable that wasn’t copied from older books. The index pages of a data book are the core from which a good data book is built on.  

Impact Data Books is fortunate and honored to be able to provide our military, law enforcement, and competitive shooters our products. Without your dedication and sacrifice our country would not be a safe place.

2009 has allowed us to provide you the shooting community the absolute best options when it comes to data books and we look forward to doing that in 2010 and for many years to come.  Impact Data Books will have plenty of new fresh innovative and exciting products that will be hitting our product line in 2010. So make sure you drop buy the site or sign up on Face Book or Twitter to keep up on all the latest product releases as they become available.

We look forward to helping you impact your targets in the New Year.

Thank You
Tony and Tom
Impact Data Books


----------

